# Small island - use stock cabs and parts - how to detail?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

bconley said:


> Be careful what you wish for!
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/campy


Campy- if he's from the Adirondacks I'm figuring 'campy' = rustic.

'Camps' up there refer to summer homes. Rustic summer homes. As in: "Great camps of the Adirondacks" refers to famous summer retreats up there, very famous.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Campy- if he's from the Adirondacks I'm figuring 'campy' = rustic.
> 
> 'Camps' up there refer to summer homes. Rustic summer homes. As in: "Great camps of the Adirondacks" refers to famous summer retreats up there, very famous.


Yes, I realize that is what he meant, just trying to be a commedian :no:
UpNorth, please show us the completed project when you're done.


----------

